# Looksie's eye... help?



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys.

My hen, who was taken in about a year ago now with PMV symptoms, seems to have something wrong with her eye. She has never quite shaken off the PMV symptoms - the turning in circles, the upside-down head stuff - but she's otherwise looking very healthy. Lots of feather powder, very plump, and very happy. She's content to sit in front of her mirror all day, getting up only to eat and drink, and is about the most perfect pet.

She's had some strange issues with her eyes in recent months, however. When she gets picked up for cuddles before bedtime, the feathers immediately surrounding this eye always seem like they're spiked up, as if they've been wet. They don't feel wet, though. Just tonight, it also seems like her lower eyelid is either slightly swollen or turned a bit inside-out. Here's a pic of it:










She also seems to have some brief sneezing fits at times... 3-5 times in a row, then quiet. I don't know if this might be a respiratory infection or if she may have just scratched herself in the eye and it's infected or something. Anyone ever seen this before, any recommendations?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Draykie, I would try something simple to start and that would be to try colloidal silver in the eye twice a day. I like, and use the Sovereign brand, many health food stores carry it. If it does worsen, or you start to hear any kind of congestion, eye weeping or nasal discharge. I would start her on antibiotics.

http://www.natural-immunogenics.com/

Good luck and keep us updated,

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

A swelling around the eye can _possibly_ be symptomatic of conjunctivitis/sinusitis. I don't say that is what's going on here, I only mention that because it sometimes occur with pigeons who have had PMV. One I collected from a rescuer, quite a while after the PMV (which showed quite mild symptoms), had a swelling on the eye cere which I had confirmed as conjunctivitis and treated with Baytril for 7 days, after which it was fine.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Dobato said:


> Draykie, I would try something simple to start and that would be to try colloidal silver in the eye twice a day. I like, and use the Sovereign brand, many health food stores carry it. If it does worsen, or you start to hear any kind of congestion, eye weeping or nasal discharge. I would start her on antibiotics.
> 
> http://www.natural-immunogenics.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll take a look for this stuff at the health food store near me. How much, how often, and how to apply it? Like I mentioned, the feathers around that eye have always been a little 'spiky' when she gets picked up for before-bed cuddling, like the eye has been leaking, but it never feels wet.



John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> A swelling around the eye can _possibly_ be symptomatic of conjunctivitis/sinusitis. I don't say that is what's going on here, I only mention that because it sometimes occur with pigeons who have had PMV. One I collected from a rescuer, quite a while after the PMV (which showed quite mild symptoms), had a swelling on the eye cere which I had confirmed as conjunctivitis and treated with Baytril for 7 days, after which it was fine.


I'm not entirely sure if it's swelling or just sort of like the lower eyelid is sort of... inside-out? I tried gently shifting it to put it back to the way it was, but no dice. Did the swelling look anything like the picture? And can I get Baytril at a store somewhere here, or is it going to have to be ordered from a vet or online?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

draykie said:


> ....
> I'm not entirely sure if it's swelling or just sort of like the lower eyelid is sort of... inside-out? I tried gently shifting it to put it back to the way it was, but no dice. Did the swelling look anything like the picture? And can I get Baytril at a store somewhere here, or is it going to have to be ordered from a vet or online?


By the time I got the pigeon, the swelling was more like a bump pushing out from the eye cere itself. Unfortunately, I don't know the precise history of that one. Baytril is prescription med.

I'd go with Karyn's suggestions for now and hope for improvement, though. If it appears to be stubborn, Karyn may well have some views on meds (and more readily obtainable ones).


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey again.

Good news. Whatever that was, it's gone now, and her eye seems better in general. I guess she must have just scratched it or gotten something in her eye... quite a relief.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news. Gentamicin (opthalmic) is also a good eye med to have on hand...topical drops, safe for birds. Not sure it's available w/o a prescription, however....

Glad to hear your pal is doing well....


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the good news, glad to hear things have straightened out with the eye. You may still want to go ahead and pick up a bottle of the Sovereign Silver, 1-2 drops directly into/around the eye 1-2 times a day, always good to have some colloidal silver on hand.

Karyn


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll pick some of that silver stuff up.


----------

